
POP/IMAP/SMTP/Caldav/Carddav/LDAP Exchange Gateway - vincent_s
http://davmail.sourceforge.net/
======
aargh_aargh
So is this only a gateway for Exchange or can it function as a standalone
server, too? What I'm currently looking for is an LDAP/CardDAV solution that's
easier to set up than doing it manually with OpenLDAP and co.

~~~
TheSeth
it's just an gateway to enable standard clients to talk to an Exchange server

------
TheSeth
I've used DavMail to stay outlook-free for the last year or so. It seems quite
dependable, subject to Exchange's regular brokenness. Mean-spirited windows
admins do sometimes lock out the URLs it uses, though.

~~~
skrowl
DavMail + Thunderbird + the Thunderbird "Lightning" extenstion is pretty
great. It gets you email, calendar, and active directory contact lookup
functionality all without having to install Outlook. It's unfortunate that it
requires Java though, because I try not to install Java on any fresh installs
due to the security issues.

------
memco
Used this for several years for myself and another coworker where the IT
person was only familiar with windows and we were mac users. He had no ability
to provide support. The server was Exchange 2003, so the options were to use
windows, buy and use Outlook for work email and Mail for everything else, or
get this setup and use one mail application for everything.

We finally upgraded to a newer version of Exchange and OSX added in support
for newer Exchange servers in some previous version, which finally obviated
the need to use this, but back then it was a lifesaver.

------
executesorder66
What I really want is a good FOSS replacement for MS Exchange. Can anyone
recommend one?

~~~
gumby
Serious question: what does Exchange provide that you don't get out of open
protocols for calendars, address book, and IMAP mail?

I have used Exchange and didn't see any advantage at all. Perhaps I missed
something.

~~~
tracker1
It's really exchange + outlook + lync... the integration is really good (for
teams in a larger organization), is what it comes down to. From organizing
meetings, to the rooms the meetings are in, etc... seeing when other people
are busy. It's organization wide, and fairly transparent to the end user.

With lync integration properly setup it's _really_ nice as well. Though the
mac client doesn't work as cleanly as it does on windows.

------
r00fus
I wonder if this sort of solution supports shared calendar lookups on
exchange?

